

Ask HN: Do you know this PHP Framework? "Symfony"  - NeekGerd

I was wondering if it's better than CodeIgniter or completely different, or else.
http://symfony.com/
======
tosbourn
It is a heavier stack than CodeIgniter, it will do more for you.

It would be more akin to CakePHP than CodeIgniter really.

As to if it is better or not, it really depends on the task. Once learned it
is certainly faster to set up CRUD projects than it would be with CodeIgniter.

~~~
NeekGerd
Thanks for your answer.

